# sci-fi idea interest check



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

I was looking at the imperium on lexicanum and i thought of certain aspects that i thought why,so i came up with the idea of making it over again but different.
it would be were obviously there are restrictions but basically everyone designs a alien race that have star travel capabilities and the gm (me) basically sends each race a request for there presence at a council,at the meeting we discuss the idea of unification.after that the races who join me start a republic were we vote on matters such as funding for science and war etc.on the other had those who oppose the idea will go independent and either be just separate from the union or go to war with it.

this is just an idea and if people don't like it ill just make it a story for the original works section.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

So, something _like_ Karak's Age of Imperialism, in space?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

no its not empires as much but you actually are a character not just looking down on the action


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Omfg I Love This Idea, I Even Have A Race!!


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

If i can help in anyway; artwork, game planning, tweaking entrants etc. etc. just let me know!!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

hmm sure I can do this and I already have an Idea for a race HA HA HA HA (EVIL LAUGH)


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I may be able to come up with a race given some of the restrictions I would have to work under. I wouldn't try to create on before in case I exceeded them and ended up having to rework it. I would also need a character sheet layout


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Well right now it's just an idea but given the response I'll definatly work on it.
Flash for help I'll definatly let ou know at a later date what you can do


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

kk Azurman, ill be away for almost a week i'm afraid from tomorrow, but i will be available in the evenings for a few days afterwards. if need be I could write up my race and see what you make of it.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

im currently working on my race as an example.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

I REALLY like the idea of this, one of the first RPs I took part in (or wrote a char sheet for) was a conquest RP by EmperorsHand. Although, this didn't even get off the ground and characters came in that sort of treated it more as a 'comic' RP rather than a more serious one (in my opinion  ) I still enjoyed just creating the sci-fi race. Get a story line together, gameplay rules and I think you'd have plenty of willing RPers (well, myself for one). 

Constructive criticism: I'd be concerned about what happens after the 'unification' event, you'd have to know if enough RPers would actually unite, would any? And how many won't? I don't really think you'd have much dificulty in this case, and if worst comes to worst you may have the option of just asking certain RPers to unite or to split if the 'quota' isn't what you need for your story. I'd also recommend streamlining combat, although this is pure opinion, I could see this as more of an intrigue and politicial behind the scenes style thing rather than so much focus on actual waging of war. Here's the only example I can come up with, look up the board games Axis and Allies, and Diplomacy, in AnA dice rolls are used and different units with different stats to decide conflicts, akin to Warhammer, but in Diplomacy it's pure weight of numbers, 1v1 is a draw, nothing changes, but if you have 2 armies to your oponents 1, then you win, this puts a lot more pressure on players forming 'alliances' and the like, rather than focusing on the intricacies of combat, leave that to the insignificant generals on the ground  (no offence intended). These are just the ramblings of a guy who you've interested btw, all to your own disgression!

I'd also take something I'm thinking about for Karak's AoI, it's almost as if the economy is overpowered, for now at least, a nation which has built up an armed force may have say, two armies, but only gains say 4 or 5 'income' a turn, whereas another nation which focused on economy can gain say 15 income a turn, allowing it to build up 5 armies a turn, easily outgunning nation 1 in a short period of time. This can strangle diversity gameplay wise, I don't quite know how this will turn out in the long term, but it's something worth noting. Likewise, military shouldn't be overpowered, one soloution I"ve thought about, not so sure how'd it turn out, may be to set a set time it takes to build an army, so that instead of investing just wealth one must also invest time. Ie; Nation 1 has 3 armies and earns 5 wealth a turn, and Nation 2 has 0 armies but earns 15 wealth a turn. Say it takes 3 turns to build an army, and only one could be built per 'factory' or whatnot, then even despite a massive economy, Nation 2 would not be able to outgun Nation 1 immediately, and may even be at a disadvantage during war time, unable to mobilise quick enough.

Sorry for the wall of text  Wish you good luck for the RP!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ok pm me the race flash
thanks for your contributions yru0 it was very helpful,for the unification ill ask people to put it in there race sheet so that we know before hand.for the war stuff i realised that the actual republic would have one major army were the different races can be either just a form of foot soldier or have special roles. so the republic would have one army were we all agree to send it whereas we each also have independent armies and it all depends on what your race is like.for example mine is gonna be very religious based culture and its rulers are the head religious person,the commander of the armies and the head ambassador.the religious guy is in charge of keeping the race together,the commander is the guy who decides what to invest in military wise and how many soldiers to send etc and the ambassador is who is in charge of foreign negotiations but at this point in time the ambassador and the religious guy are the same person.

for conquest and stuff im trying to do as little of it as possible as i know very few things about conquest rps and so thats why im thinking of coming up with a foe or just a problem and you decide what to do about it and i look at what i want to happen to the story and then decide but if you don't like it tell me


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Well Yruo, that idea is actually very good. Because it means that the people who just go straight for an army will be unlikely to beat the people who go for a careful, considered approach that starts with building a good economy. It encourages people to think tactically, rather than being overly impulsive


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

im with santaire if you just go impusivly you will be destroyed by those who think carfully I play a lot of RTS games and to begin with I always rushed for the most powerful units in the game however the ones who thought ahead and scouted and saw what I was doing swarmed me with loads of little units which I could not defend against as I had not put any thought of what might my oppenent do. As quoted by a game champ "In a FPS you can see your problems by the hundreds, in a RTS you can see them in the thousands."

Also I do have a race fully ready Should I PM you it Azurman


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep if anyone has ideas pm me


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

I tried PM but it blew up in my face and all my work has now gone down the crapper it would help if their was a character sheet and you could send me a PM first as I can reply easily enough


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well im workng on the character sheet now


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

current character sheet may change

race namebvious

planet of originbvious again

average life span:say in there years and in earth years which wont be used in story but will be good for comparison

settled planets:what worlds other than there own do they live on

common features:for this would prefer a picture or drawing but descriptive writing would be fine

spoken languages:what are the names of the languages they speak

written languages:the names of the written languages they use

levels of leadership:what is the lowest of the low and the highest of the high in there civilization

backstory:any conflicts or major happenings that define who they are.

technology:what energy do they use,who long have they been traveling space,what technology have they mastered etc

allies and enemiesptional this area is for if you and another RPer decide to have your races get on well or if your at war.

i would put this in a recruitment thread but i havent come up with an opening and theres still quite a bit to work on


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'll try and put something together tomorrow 

EDIT: I assume 'levels of leadership' is the social structure and hierarchy?

EDIT2: OK, I've been invited out tomorrow, so I'll probably be out all day, and not home until about 11-ish. Might have to be Saturday, after my driving lesson


----------



## General Smyth (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll see if I can make a race for this.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Malochai said:


> I'll try and put something together tomorrow
> 
> EDIT: I assume 'levels of leadership' is the social structure and hierarchy?
> 
> EDIT2: OK, I've been invited out tomorrow, so I'll probably be out all day, and not home until about 11-ish. Might have to be Saturday, after my driving lesson


1.yes it is sorry for not being clear.

2.ok no problem remember this aint recruitment stages till ive got an intro and a strong idea of how it works


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

these are the drawings for my race the zuntrak more will be uploaded soon.










this branch of Zuntrak are from there original planet of cruzamko










this branch are from the icy planet of froltra










this branch are from Cruzamko II

the crests that can be seen on there foreheads and on there chins feel like bark but are much stronger,originally they had these all over there body as to blend in with the local flora but now its more of a self defence weapon as the crest on there head is like a helmet to block blows and the bark like structure on there hands makes a punch from a zuntrak something you dont want to recieve.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Here is my proposed race, Son of Azurman. As discussed, it's too long for the PM system to cope with it (it's about 13,500 characters, opposed to the maximum PM of 5,000). I'm thinking it's pretty much finished in all aspects; if there's anything you're not sure about it, tell me and I'll see if I can change it 




> Race Name: Nyæn/Nyæn (Nayn/Nayn-e)
> 
> Planet of Origin: Niindal (Neen-darl)
> Home-planet of the Nyæn, is located in a rather densely packed area of space, which consists of three inhabitable planets (Niindal, Graea and Staoa), and numerous moons.
> ...


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Very good malochai loving the effort and info,even though this isn't the recruitment thread your in it for definite.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

How will the RPing itself work? Would it work like AOI?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

no i don't want it to be conquest its going to be that we are actually concentrating on the characters,yes there will be mechanics involved but the action will consist mostly of us actually playing as the characters.people keep asking me bout references to AOI but ive never read that thread or anything so all i know about it is that its a conquest thing in europe.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Haha, ignore my suggestions in the previous post in that case  I'm still game for this, sort of a traditional RP with elements of a conquest rather than the other way round. :clapping: I know its a bit early, but have you got any hints for the char sheet as well as the 'nation' sheet?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well ive put up already the basic race sheet but i don't have the actual character sheet,sorry for not following your ideas but they were great and thank you for sharing what you know


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

This sounds very cool, and i would probably like to contribute with ideas and or characters.

Now let's try to create a character/race.

I was in the conquest rpg and probably (sadly  ) the one that got it to never start since i created a rather silly race. I said i could change it if people wanted but the rp died well before any compaints.

But i had a secondary race which was alot darker and more serious. And i'll make a version of that race here.
Either i play it, or you can use it as an npc race, either way, i would try to bring many interesting happenings to the federation.



race name: They carry no name, whe they speak of themselves the refer to themselves as "us" or "the hive", others mostly call them bugs or some other degrading name.

planet of origin: The planet which they originated from is unknown, but a few probable possibilities exist after calculating their spread and triangulating to the middle.

average life span: It highly depends on what type of specimen within the hive is at question, but mostly 1 year for the vast majority.
The queens live for several hundreds of years though and the warrior specie lives up to 5 years.
The newly bred ambassadors live for about 30-50 years.

settled planets: The problem with the bugs is that they have no diplomatic borders, and generally spreads without the content of anyone else.
They generally appear in a wide radius around their supposed home world, and spread to all worlds within that area.
No matter if someone else was there or not.
This has left the species overlapping borders and without any borders of their own. As they appear more like a menace than an empire.
They don't attack other however unless resources on the planet they have settled is scarce or if the residents wander to close to their hives.

common features: They are bugs, in all the gross forms imaginable. And they can with some work spawn new types of themselves.

The common specimens are:

Workers: A 2 foot long cockroach with ant like body sections that digs most of its life, other workers collect food and/or builds.

Warriors: these are generally up to 5 foot tall, but grow their entire life, and some reports speak of specimens up to 10 feet tall. But they are rare.
They have a rather high ground clearance compared to the workers and look more elongated, more slim.
They have flaps on their sides which resembles wings (but they cannot fly) which they unfold to appear bigger, this is to scare off trespassers.

Queens: Few have seen one, and they appear mostly as huge larvae.

Ambassadors: To try to blend in with other races, the bugs have tried to spawn a type of ambassador. More similar to bipedal species they walk on only two legs. But otherwise are as horrid and gross as the others.
They stand 7' feet tall. (Think district 9 prawns.)

Other: Variations exist locally. Flying specimens are common to be bred on some planets where flying will be useful.

spoken languages: Unknown. Linguists are confused over their communication, they believe they use sense, smell and sound as well as some kind of telepathic communication.

The ambassadors can speak all languages if they spend some time learning it, but they have difficulty with speech and often stutters or speaks slow and clicky.

written languages: No. The ambassadors can learn to write other languages.

levels of leadership: All is controlled by the hive mind, and by its extent its queens.
The higher the concentration of bugs the higher their telepathic abilities.
The communication between worlds is difficult, and can only be made with large societies.

Back-story: Wherever they go, they are disliked and feared. As long as is known, they have been around making it perhaps the oldest race in existence. If they happen to colonize a planet with warlike beings they tend to be in for a conflict. Most never care to realize that the bugs are sentient, and see them only as a pest.

This has left the race disliked at best, since the race have countless of incidents with most other races in existence.
That they have shown interest in the new federation shocks and confuses mostly everyone. Mostly because few knew they were sentient.

Technology: They are biological. When a society is large enough (most commonly when they have taken over an entire eco-system) they are capable of launching space pods. These pods contain everything needed to create one hive.
One hive usually have about 600 workers and take up about one square kilometer under ground.
The hives rarely have large enough entrances for anything larger than workers and as such, warriors are bred inside but move out to live the rest of their lives outside the hives they protect.

Warriors usually fight with close quarter mandibles and or spit a super corrosive acid that can melt most known substances. Not equally fast naturally but its qualities have never really been reproduced by any scientists.

The hives reproduce VERY fast, a hundred new workers can be hatched in just a few days, and that's when they are not speeding up the process. The specie can (and have been) a great nuisance or even eco-terror several times because of this.

New types of specimen are never spawned unless the hive is large. (About 5'000-12'000)

Allies and enemies: This race doesn't consider itself as being at war with anyone. Several other races complain and say these "bugs" have needlessly attacked and killed dozens, hundreds and even thousands in some stories.
To their defense the bugs always claim it was self defense and/or necessary for the longevity of the hive.

This has most races have a in-built dislike and disgust for the bugs.
Mostly since they appear at random and starts to colonize without any-ones content. And secondly, they are horrible nasty creepy evil bugs who live to feed on your corpse and to destroy your planet (according to everyone else at least)


I would be an ambassador. He was probably captured while a cleansing of his hive was underway on the federation home-world.
He would probably have a very strong telepathic ability, so he could more easily affect his kind.



That's my race idea, it's a low power space empire race but on a planet they are very hard to deal with. Since they live underground and like bees, most can transform into queens if it is a panicked situation. Of course, only one queen per hive.
They have no space craft except the space pods, which are launched at random. Although they have an uncanny ability/luck to actually hit habitable planets.
They can survive mostly any climate.

I'll try to check this up from time to time. So i don't miss when it starts.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

It's a good idea one thing though what would make the bugs want to be in the alliance.
I wonder we're you could have gotten inspiration from.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, this sounds like fun, but I’d like to see the recruitment thread before I sign up. PM me when its ready!


race name: The Rejected 

planet of origin: varied

average life span: 20-30 years 

settled planets: A few lowly-defended planets on the outskirts of major empires. 

common features: Ragged clothing, rugged weapons and machinery. Lack of discipline and neglection of human life.

spoken languages: Varied, but mostly English.

written languages: Same as above.

levels of leadership: 
The Leader: not much is known about him, but he started the movement.
Supreme Warlord: the Supreme Warlord organizes and initiates the attacks from their cruisers in space.
Warlord: commands forces on the ground, and organizes military plans.
Squad Leader: the authoritative leader of the ground squads. Tasked with keeping order within their units, they have a very small life expectancy.
Infantry: the troops who fight the wars. Very rowdy and savage, they are armed with ramshackle weapons from machine guns to lead pipes.

backstory: 
The Rejected are criminals, murderers, and thieves from many of the empires around the galaxy. As such, the empires dispose of their unwanted by exiling them to remote prison-worlds where they cannot harm any good, law-abiding person. The Leader, though not much is known about him, was the first being to escape one of these prison-worlds and not only flee the planet, but free the inmates and amass an army. As time went on, the Leader set out to other prison worlds of many different species and busted out every criminal there.
Despite the Rejected’s progress, they still remain a small force, who use salvaged weaponry and homemade vehicles. As such, many empires have not yet registered them as a major threat. It is undeniable, however, that the Rejected’s numbers grow with each planet they take, for the inmates and psychopaths of these worlds join forces, and others are captured as slaves or worse.
“Respect” is not a well-known word to the Rejected, as every man is in it for revenge and bloodlust, and does not like to be bossed around. Squad leaders must earn their titles, as they must show supreme authority over their unit, and deal with the common mutiny through show of force. The Rejected only attack planets at the borders of their empires, so as to avoid massive conflict. Despite all this, it is rumored that the Leader has something big planned, and will stop at nothing until the entire is galaxy is under the Rejected’s control, no matter how long it takes.

technology: The Rejected use mainly technologies and weaponry from the other powers of the galaxy, however there are some talented individuals hired out to the Rejected to build them machinery and weapons. Some even pick up the art and try to build constructs of their own, but these usually turn out unreliable and clunky.

allies and enemies: The Rejected hate everyone, but if an alliance is necessary, the Supreme Warlord will decide what to do.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The interest the bugs have in joining the federation is of course to be left alone, and that they may live in peace with their neighbors.

The difficulty is of course that bugs doesn't understand human and similar emotion that well and lack many feelings that other sentient beings take for granted.

And where can i have gotten the inspiration.... i dunno, insects?

If i would have based them of tyranids it would not have been any "can we join the federation plz", no no no it would have been all "RAARGh RAARGh RAARGh RAARGh" and i would have had spaceships and a lot of other whatnot.

My guys are actually rather peaceful. Unless you get to close, then you get eaten by soldier bugs. And then assimilated into nutrient goo to feed the workers.
They probably produce something similar to honey as well, rich in nutrients and very attractive. Since high concentrate nutrients is welcome where cargo is limited, like on spaceships.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

yeo your welcome and ill start on the recruitment tonight


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

I would like to call dibs on a spot for my federation. I'll sheet up tomorrow. If you could post a link to recruitment thread here I would be grateful as I'm on my phone and it'll take ages to find! Thx


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok for recruitment al I need To do is finish off the intro and decide wether for the rpers post have them write it like a captains log were they kept record of whats hapened or just have them do it like standard rps


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a guess flash but is your federation gonna be called The Galactic Space Federation of Equum Alatum?

And good to see you back from un-proper wild camping :biggrin:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1287576#post1287576

ok the recruitments up get your sheets up if you can


----------

